
Ask HN: Filtered news subscription - dfgert
I am beginning to avoid major news as it now has more junk then valuable news and feel like waste of time&#x2F;money. Are there any good news summarizes that aggregate news from major news outlets around world and filter out posts that are propaganda&#x2F;biased&#x2F;fake&#x2F;sponsored etc and gives the most relevant(per category). Please don&#x27;t suggest half-cooked AI based filters&#x2F;summarizes. Human can do it better and I am ok paying for it.
The closest thing I have found:
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theskimm.com&#x2F;
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;betterdev.link&#x2F;
======
offsetr
Subscribe to a newspaper that you like & they'll curate what you like most.

